#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  [轉貼照片]虎獅交配.

## Wolfy

在剛剛過去的這個雙休日，動物專家趙雲華拍攝到野生動物學術方面的珍貴照片：老虎與獅子以及獅子與老虎的交配圖片。 

    在深圳野生動物園猛獸區裏的中華獅虎山上，老虎獅子們從小在一個“幼稚園”裏長大，幾年的時光下來，它們從青梅竹馬到耳鬢廝磨，再到交配生子繁衍後代，不亦樂乎。2005年年中，兩隻世界上僅有的虎獅獸(虎父獅母)和另三隻獅虎獸(獅父虎母)先後出世，目前五隻小獸正健康成長。本報記者徐再傑特約記者黃顯達／文趙雲華／攝 



資料來源:
http://big5.xinhuanet.com/gate/big5/...nt_3482421.htm

----------


## 快樂狼人

獅虎耶~好想看看掌怎樣><~還有照片後方那隻驚訝的母獅表情超好笑的><~

----------


## 班

多希望下面是公獅
老虎公母長相好像沒什差別

----------


## Silarce

我比較想看影片XD

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

(驚！)
世間真是無奇不有...
不過不才就是天生犯腐，
猛盯著那隻老虎看XD

這就是傳說中的劣根性嗎...(死)

----------


## 契

一些無關緊要的資訊

這總雜交是會生出後代的，儘管其雄性後代是沒有生殖能力的‧

然而這種雜交其實不太好...
不是對父母，而是對其後代而言

雖然他們真的很可愛 =3=

以下是無意間查到的

Liger (Lion+Tiger)

獅虎（Liger），又稱為「彪」，是雄獅與雌虎雜交後的產物
因此與獅子和老虎一樣，同是豹屬的一員。

其樣貌與獅子相似，但身上長有虎紋。
牠們和老虎一樣，喜歡游泳。

雄虎與雌獅雜交後的產物，稱為虎獅。
自然環境中獅和虎的棲息地很少重疊，獅虎主要是人類影響或主使之下的產物。

獅虎的體型比獅或虎都要大。原因是雄性獅及雌性虎，會把控制生長的遺傳基因，遺傳給純種的後代。

獅虎因為並非雄虎與雌獅的純種後代，缺少了這一條基因，所以生長不受控制。
獅虎由出生起會不斷生長，直至它的身體不能承受為止。

因此「彪」字便成為了龐大的形容詞之一，如「彪形大漢」。

雄性獅虎不能生育，而雌性則大多可以。
牠們可與雄獅交配產生「獅-獅虎」或與雄虎產生「虎-獅虎」。 <- 很饒舌啊...

---------------------分分分分分分分分格線--------------

一些"彪"
不行，我快受不了了...太可愛了 XD

----------


## Wolfy

超級大貓耶~~~(真的好大喔@@)
可以看到真的獅虎這麼清晰的照片真好.
不過感覺起來還是虎的成分比較高喔.

----------


## 星夜狼痕

> 獅虎耶~好想看看掌怎樣><~還有照片後方那隻驚訝的母獅表情超好笑的><~


你是說右上方那隻母獅的表情是這樣￣口￣嗎?

----------


## SHIBA INU

> 一些"彪" 
> 不行，我快受不了了...太可愛了 XD


我也是!!!
好可愛!!!
真想抱一個!!!!!!

----------


## SIXWING ANGEL

好大噢，體積比一般的都巨型

----------


## 星夜狼痕

雖然是很可愛拉
可是好像有點不太人道耶
應該怎麼說呢
反正就是感覺這樣做不太好的樣子

----------


## 銀月貓

好大好可愛>"<

我以後一定要養一隻!!!說什麼都要養一隻!!!

----------


## 夜冥貓妖‧晏

我看那隻大貓陪你玩，
以他的天性，會把人一掌打在地上吧‥‥？

----------


## wuhanroro2008

好大！可愛！
生了奇怪的身體~令人不可思議呢~0~

----------


## tyrael

好。。。。好想养一只哦！不过这城里养这种猛兽。。。。。。残念。。。。。。。

----------

